# The Imperial Bus Stop! Los Angeles, June 5th



## EphemeralStick (May 16, 2015)

A night of music spanning singer-songwriter, dub, futuresoul, electronic, alternative rock and the many weird and wonderful worlds of fusion. The Imperial Bus Stop will include the Lonely Parasite Traveling Circus, Aleya, Sariyah Idan, LARA FM, Crossroads Connection and other performers as well as live painting by Jennifer Korsen - a talented LA painter, and a skateboarding area (maybe).

The first of a planned series of shows, The Imperial Bus Stop takes place in a warehouse downtown and has the gritty feeling of an underground music scene while still being only a few steps away from fine-dining experiences in the neighborhood.

Come check us out on June 5th! $5 suggested donation at the gate for an awesome night downtown! No one turned away for lack of funds.

Sariyah Idan: 

Lonely Parasite Traveling Circus: 

Aleya: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG8Nc53apsw

Lara FM: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtaoM-8_KR8


Facebook Event Page:


----------

